# George Thorogood Blues



## Shouden (Apr 29, 2009)

Anyone ever notice that a lot of GT's songs are blues songs disguised as rock songs? Even "Bad to the Bone" is a bit of a blues song.


----------



## composite_beast (May 6, 2009)

Uh... yeah.  GT (and the Delaware Destroyers) = quite bluesy.  

Hehe, have you also noticed that a whole LOT of rock songs are really just re-worked blues songs with louder guitars.

The early Black Sabbath was essentially a kick-arse blues combo with an eccentric lead singer (and mouth harpist) and a helluva lot of energy and volume.


----------



## Shouden (May 6, 2009)

yeah, I suppose so....Iron Man does kind of have a bluesy feel to it. (Which makes since 'cause the song's about struggling between the hero that no body wants and the billionaire that everyone wants to be like....or something like that)


----------



## Guitar Dragon (May 6, 2009)

There are really deep connections between rock and blues though. I tried to make some rock with only using minor scales and it was really like playing blues songs, just louder x3
I think itÂ´s also because of the playing speed and so, that creates these paralellities


----------



## composite_beast (May 8, 2009)

Shouden said:


> yeah, I suppose so....Iron Man does kind of have a bluesy feel to it. (Which makes since 'cause the song's about struggling between the hero that no body wants and the billionaire that everyone wants to be like....or something like that)


 
  Try ''The Wizard".  On the first album.  Harmonica galore!  And lots of evil string-bending by both guitarist and bassist.  Raah!  So good.

Please forgive me for hijacking a Thorogood thread into Black Sabbath-land.  

Thorogood also bends the hell out of his strings, and most songs of his that I've heard utilize the 'shuffle' beat.  Straight outta the juke joints.


----------

